# Creosote on brick



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there a way to get this stuff off? I was thinking sand or soda blast.


----------



## J&A IslandWide (Nov 1, 2007)

Rutland brick cleaner Contains a heavy-duty surface cleaning surfactant for emulsification of greasy dirt, an industrial-strength solvent for dissolving creosote and sooty build-up and a builder for rich suds. Safe to use. Will not harm metal, glass or fiberglass gaskets.Try on a small portion of hearth before using to check compatibility of cleaner and cleaning method with the masonry surface


----------



## skinnyj41004 (May 10, 2007)

Call your local chimney sweep or any local company that sells wood stoves and chimney supplies. They make a chemical to remove light cresote but if it is over 1/8th of an inch you need to have a chimney sweep come out to clean it. If it is really thick they will have to mechanicaly remove it.


----------

